

The OAuth Report #1: Social logins - nadiac
http://oauth-io.github.io/blog/#/articles/oauth-report-22-09-2013

======
patio11
You're reporting accepted/denied, but previous experience leads me to think
that "abandoned the application when prompted" is likely to be a large number.
Is that in the "denied" stat or is that number non-tracked, in which case the
true acceptance rate is (significantly) lower?

~~~
pixelcort
Also, people who accept but turn down/off the permissions.

